# Need to find homes - 1 Homer, 1 Female Feral



## Jules (Nov 28, 2003)

Not sure where to post this.

I have two pigeons that I need to find homes for. The two pigeons are not related.
1. My vet called me and asked me to take in a beautiful white Homer Pigeon with an "adult" band (no identifying marks). Had lost his way and was suffering exhaustion. He's fine now but I need to find him a real home. 

2. Small pretty female feral. Had been rehabbed with a fractured leg. Health is great but do not feel comfortable releasing her to the wild.

I do wildlife rehab and these two need to find real homes. I would greatly appreciate some assistance or suggestions.

Thanks

Julianne
Toronto, Ontario


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats a problem indeed!! I wish I could take him in but.....I live in santa cruz C.A!!!!!!! Sorry I can't help.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Could you ship them to me? One of my friends is Reeaally interested.  He lives just a few blocks from me but....we coulden't posibly aford the shiping .........


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Vivan,

I thought you were selling a pigeon because you couldn't afford to feed it. The link is posted below. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11521

I think it would be wise to hold off on getting birds until you can afford to feed, house and maintain (through Vet visits) them. If you can't manage to foot the bill for shipping, you should reconsider what you're doing for good of the creatures in your care.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

as I said before it's my friend that wants it not me. He might even take my little baby. OK???


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Julianne, 
I would also be interested if we could work out the shipping. I don't mind paying, I just don't know how it is done. I have one white male pigeon and a loft being built right now. For now, I keep the pigeon in a bunny hutch just until his Palace is done. My intentions are to rescue lost birds... The bird I currently have was lost. So, yeah, if you don't end up with a local home, write to me. Good luck with whatever it is that you decide to do. It's so nice of you to help them.


----------

